# ASP vs Tomcat , need Help



## Geo_graph (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich *.asp files unter Tomcat zum laufen bringen ? 
Ich habe mich bei google schon umegschaut aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Hat jemand noch eine idee ?? 
Danke euch !!


----------



## Geo_graph (30. Jan 2007)

habe es bis jetzt mir arrowhead versucht damit kann man asp files mit tomcat zum laufen bringen.aber irgednwie wirft mir das teil dann nur exceptions aus.

hat jemand sonst noch erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Geo_graph (30. Jan 2007)

ok.. läuft jetzt.

aber habe noch probleme mit dem asp-code.. aber da bin ich hier falsch .. oder ?? =)


----------

